# Marlo....... one day.....



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

We'll be there!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool! 
Kenza, you can fish between me & the sharks!


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

Im scared of sharks!!! Yikes


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ok, weathers shite but were still going.
plan is to leave moe @ 6 which puts us in marlo about 9.30 - 10 ish. 
there was a plan to float down the Snowy from orbost if its too rough offshore but we'l have to get there & eyeball it first, see if the flooding is pushing too much crap down or not. Wind looks there might be a few gaps to get out offshore but again, its going to be a play it by ear kind of thing.

Kenza, you still in? were booked into a cabin in the van park over the road from the pub if you wanted to book in there.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Damm!
Pulling the plug. 
Marlo-Orbost rd closed. 
Jetty nearly under water. 
Damm!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

b-road shut now too apparently


----------



## diver72 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys you picked a shocker a real pity.
It was firing at the ABT comp but on the bright side imagine all those extra snags and with a flush out be going off in a few of weeks.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep, although I think a lot of the snags are in bass st now!

Hoping to re-schedule in a few weeks


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

I didnt get ur message in time, as i headed out on friday night... but was stopped from proceeding when i got lake entrance, so i just stopped at lake tyers instead... we usually camp at the back of the xtrail so flexible with accomodation... weather was shi*t .. so we trolled in the rain ffor tailor ...8hours and 1 caught, but i couldnt get it in the net cause i tangled it , hence no fish for dinner... so drove back sat night... wet and tiring day


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Kenza said:


> I didnt get ur message in time, as i headed out on friday night... but was stopped from proceeding when i got lake entrance, so i just stopped at lake tyers instead... we usually camp at the back of the xtrail so flexible with accomodation... weather was shi*t .. so we trolled in the rain ffor tailor ...8hours and 1 caught, but i couldnt get it in the net cause i tangled it , hence no fish for dinner... so drove back sat night... wet and tiring day


Damm, sorry kenza, 
It was one of those situations where it was marginal but we were still going to head down & make the most of it, right up until 7.30 pm when I found out both the Marlo orbost road & the cape conran road had been closed.

Lucky you can camp in the back of the car!


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

Any plans for easter gyuys??


----------

